# Unified Remote - Server wird nicht gefunden



## aliriza (10. Januar 2013)

Hallo Kameraden,

ich versuche seit stunden Unified Remote an meinem Rechner zum laufen zu bringen. Habe das Programm auf mein Handy und auf dem Rechner installiert.
Ich bin vorgegangen wie bei der Anleitung aber mein Handy zeigt mir unter Server nicht mehr Rechner an. Auch über Bluetooth will es nicht klappen.

IP habe ich Manuell eingegeben aber mein Galaxy Ace mit CM7.2 GB 2.3.7 findet keinen Server. Kann mir jemand helfen? Verzweifle schon.

Vielen Dank 

PS: Auf dem Rechner in der Arbeit hat es übrigens auf anhieb geklappt. Ich vermute der Fehler liegt an meinem Router (FritzBox 7170 oder an meiner Firewall)


----------



## aliriza (10. Januar 2013)

Problem gelöst : Router Optionen "Wlan Geräte dürfen untereinander Kommunizieren " einschalten.


----------

